# Excel-Frage: Zelle mit Formel soll leer bleiben, falls in Bezugszelle keine Zahl steht?



## Herbboy (23. November 2005)

also, um es kurz zu beschreiben:

ich habe zB in E10 und E11 jeweils Summen stehen für C10+D10 bzw. C11+D11. und in E12 soll dann die summe aus E10+E11 stehen, FALLS dort überhaupt zahlenwerte stehen.... folgende zwei varianten gehen nicht für das feld E12:


*=WENN(E10>0;E10+E11;"")*

=> da kommt dann der Fehler *#WERT!*. und für

*=WENN(ISTLEER(E10)=1;"";E10+E11)* 

=> ebenfalls der Fehler, denn E10 ist ja eben nicht leer, da steht ja auch ne formel drin... 


Kann man das ohne viel Aufwand hinbekommen? Zu not lass ist das ganze mit dem WENN einfach weg und schreib nur E10+E11, dann steht da halt ne 0 in E12...


----------



## IcedRick (24. November 2005)

hab da glaub ich 'ne Lösung für dich:

=WENN(UND((UND(ISTZAHL(E10);ISTZAHL(E11)));UND((NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))));E10+E11;"keine zahl eingegeben!")

dann darf aber 0 in E10 und E11 stehen

sonst nimmst du einfach:

=WENN(UND((UND(ISTZAHL(E10);ISTZAHL(E11)));UND((NICHT(E10=0))NICHT(E11=0))));E10+E11;"keine zahl")

Hoffe das ist das was du brauchtest


----------



## Lord_Rancor (24. November 2005)

IcedRick am 24.11.2005 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da glaub ich 'ne Lösung für dich:
> 
> =WENN(UND((UND(ISTZAHL(E10);ISTZAHL(E11)));UND((NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))));E10+E11;"keine zahl eingegeben!")
> 
> ...



Wow  Wie wirken die beiden UND am Anfang bzw. ich check die ganz Formel eigentlich nicht mehr  , kann mir das mal einer fix erklären wie die wirkt? :-o


----------



## IcedRick (24. November 2005)

Lord_Rancor am 24.11.2005 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow  Wie wirken die beiden UND am Anfang bzw. ich check die ganz Formel eigentlich nicht mehr  , kann mir das mal einer fix erklären wie die wirkt? :-o



klar:

WENN(Logische Bedingung;Was er tun soll wenn Logische Bedingung wahr ist;Was er tun soll wenn Logische Bedingung falsch ist)

Logische Bedingungen sind nur dann wahr wenn alle Bestandteile dieser Bedingung wahr sind:

UND(erster Logische Ausdruck;zweiter logischer Ausdruck)

man kann UND verschachteln, im Prinzip bedeutet das UND(la1;la2) einfach nur la1 muss wahr sein UND la2 muss wahr sein.

ISTZAHL(Wert)) überprüft ob der angegebene Wert bzw. der Wert der in der angegebenen Zelle steht eine Zahl ist und ergibt wahr wenn ja und falsch wenn nein

NICHT(logischer ausdruck) überprüft ob der anegegebene logische Ausdruck wahr ist oder nicht (z.B. E10=0: wenn E10 0 ist dann ist NICHT(E10) falsch weil E10 eben nicht 0 sein soll

ISTLEER(Zelle) prüft ob eine Zelle leer ist und gibt dann wahr bzw. falsch zurück

wie schon gesagt müssen alle Bedingungen wahr sein die mit und verknüpft sind damit der ganze Ausdruck wahr ist...

=WENN(UND((UND(ISTZAHL(E10);ISTZAHL(E11)));UND((NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))NICHT(ISTLEER(E10)))));E10+E11;"keine zahl eingegeben!")

bedeutet demnach: Wenn in E10 eine Zahl steht und in E11 eine Zahl steht und E10 nicht leer ist und E11 nicht leer ist dann addiere E10 mit E11 ansonsten gib "keine zahl eingegeben" aus...

=WENN(UND((UND(ISTZAHL(E10);ISTZAHL(E11)));UND((NICHT(E10=0))NICHT(E11=0))));E10+E11;"keine zahl")

bedeutet demnach: Wenn in E10 eine Zahl steht und in E11 eine Zahl steht und E10 nicht 0 ist und E11 nicht 0 ist dann addiere E10 mit E11 ansonsten gib "keine zahl eingegeben" aus...

auf diese Art kann man beliebig lange Formeln zusammenzimmern und so ziemlich alles abfragen wird halt schnell unübersichtlich. Am besten man fängt "innen" an zu lesen und arbeitet sich nach außen vor und beachtet die Klammerung...


----------



## Lord_Rancor (24. November 2005)

IcedRick am 24.11.2005 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord_Rancor am 24.11.2005 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow   
ist mir sogar verständlich geworden, und da ich derzeit viel mit Excel machen muss hab ich sogar schon Anwendungen dafür parat...
Hier wird man also doch noch geholfen *g*, ich danke dir


----------



## Werwurm (24. November 2005)

also ich hab vor 2 wochen im excell kurs gelernt, dass man lieber die 0 stehn lassen soll, sonst könnte man irrtümlich was vermurksen und die ganze mappe is im arsch   
aber die endloslange wenn sache ist echt mal geil...


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

danke für die formel, aber die ist zu lang und verschachtelt für meine zwecke.... ich brauch nämlich so was in der art an mehreren stellen, und dann wiederum auch mal mit anders postionierten bezugszellen und auch mal die summe aus 4 zellen... da nehm ich lieber das "zelle zeigt 0 an" in kauf... 


toll wäre ne zellen-formatierungsmöglichkeit in der art "nur zahlen anzeigen" oder so...  


ps: WENN(excel=anwenderfreundlich;"nobelpreis";Gates  )


----------



## McMutton (24. November 2005)

Moin Herb, wenn es dir nur darum geht daß in der Zelle E12 bei dem Wert 0 nichts angezeigt wird, könntest du auch mit der Bedingten Formation die Schriftfarbe dem Hintergrund anpassen. So würdest du in der Zelle quasi keinen Eintrag haben, falls das dein Hauptanliegen ist.


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 23.11.2005 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zB in E10 und E11 jeweils Summen stehen für C10+D10 bzw. C11+D11. und in E12 soll dann die summe aus E10+E11 stehen, FALLS dort überhaupt zahlenwerte stehen....
> *=WENN(E10>0;E10+E11;"")*


ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz was du eig. willst, aber geht das
*=WENN(SUMME(E10:E11)<>0;SUMME(E10:E11);" ")* (wäre nicht viel länger wie deine Versuche?)
da kann in E10 oder in E11 _nichts_ oder _0_ oder _xyz_ oder _15_drinstehen, sobald eine der Zellen eine Zahl ist, rechnet er es in E12 zusammen.  

Ps: Sag nichts gegen Excel  
Word stinkt


----------



## IcedRick (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> da nehm ich lieber das "zelle zeigt 0 an" in kauf...
> 
> toll wäre ne zellen-formatierungsmöglichkeit in der art "nur zahlen anzeigen" oder so...



für Excel ist halt 0 auch 'ne Zahl... Excel ist ungefähr so anwenderfreundlich wie 'ne Kokosnuss wenn du nichts hast um sie zu öffnen    

Viel Glück!


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

crackajack am 24.11.2005 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz was du eig. willst, aber geht das
> *=WENN(SUMME(E10:E11)<>0;SUMME(E10:E11);" ")* (wäre nicht viel länger wie deine Versuche?)
> da kann in E10 oder in E11 _nichts_ oder _0_ oder _xyz_ oder _15_drinstehen, sobald eine der Zellen eine Zahl ist, rechnet er es in E12 zusammen.


das klappt! aber das versteh ich jetzt nicht...!?!?! ich hatte ja:

*=WENN(E10>0;E10+E11;" ")*

und da ging es nicht, da kam dann _#WERT! _ - wieso geht es nun bei deiner variante? auch wenn ich statt E10+E11 einfach SUMME(E10..E11) einsetze klappt es. aber meines ist doch im grunde das gleiche, nur dass du "SUMME" einsetzt und ich die zellen einzeln addiere...  wieso geht es mit SUMME, aber nicht mit "ZELLE1 + ZELLE2"...

  :-o    

das dumme ist nur, dass ich in meiner tabelle auch mal zB E10+D9+F13 brauche - d.h. SUMME kann ich leider nicht einsetzen...


McMutton: es geht nicht warum, dass bei 0 nix angezeigt werden soll, sondern dass nur dann was angezeigt werden soll, wenn in den anderen zellen eine zahl steht bzw. die formel in der anderen zelle als ergebnis eine zahl hat. da das wiederum nicht so einfach zu gehen schien schreibe ich einfach E10+E11, und da steht dann halt 0.


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> das dumme ist nur, dass ich in meiner tabelle auch mal zB E10+D9+F13 brauche - d.h. SUMME kann ich leider nicht einsetzen...


stell dich nicht so an
=WENN(SUMME(E10:E11;D12)<>0;SUMME(E10:E11;D12);" ")
>*;*<!!!!! Strg Taste Hallo!!!


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

crackajack am 24.11.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.11.2005 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, ich dachte immer, dass SUMME immer nur für einen zusammenhängenden bereich gilt... man lernt nie aus...


trotzdem weiß ich nicht, warum SUMME klappt, aber einzelnes addieren nicht...


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ach, ich dachte immer, dass SUMME immer nur für einen zusammenhängenden bereich gilt... man lernt nie aus...


Markier mal im Explorer mit Strg oder mit Strg+shift was- ist das dann auch ein zusammenhängender Bereich?
Gewisse Sachen hat Microsoft selbst intern normen können.  


> trotzdem weiß ich nicht, warum SUMME klappt, aber einzelnes addieren nicht...


ich denk mal Summe hat so einen "ich geh nur auf Zahlen los" Filter drin.
Bei E10+E11 zwingt man Excel doch Buchstaben mit Zahlen zu addieren.
Ps:
nur so am Rande: ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung welche Art von Ergebnisse du miteinander addieren willst und welche nicht. (bzw. wie du da Buchstaben oder ??? reinbekommst)


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

crackajack am 24.11.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.11.2005 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du weißtgenau, wie ich das meinte!   




> ich denk mal Summe hat so einen "ich geh nur auf Zahlen los" Filter drin.
> Bei E10+E11 zwingt man Excel doch Buchstaben mit Zahlen zu addieren.


 wo läge denn logik darin, buchstaben zu addieren...?   




> Ps:
> nur so am Rande: ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung welche Art von Ergebnisse du miteinander addieren willst und welche nicht. (bzw. wie du da Buchstaben oder ??? reinbekommst)



aaaalso, das einfachste fall: ich hab nen kleinen datensatz 

A1 B1 
A2 B2 

da kommen - falls vorhanden - zahlendaten rein, also zB

134 34
121 78

und:

A1 B1 *C1*
A2 B2 *C2*
*A3 B2 C3*


(I) in C1 steht SUMME(A1..B1) bzw. A1+B1
(II) in C2 steht SUMME(A2..B2) bzw. A2+B2
(III) in C3 wiederum soll dann SUMME(C1..C2) stehen, FALLS in C1/C2 zahlenwerte stehen. da steht aber - wenn ich noch keine zahlendaten habe - halt nur die formel (I) bzw. (II), so dass C3 dann immer #WERT! ausgab... 

btw: A1 B1 usw. können sich auch wiederum auf andere Zellen beziehen, daher wäre ein " prüf doch einfach, ob in A1 ne zahl steht statt C1 zu prüfen" keine lösung. das oben ist jetzt nur vereinfacht.


ich wollte halt nicht, dass da einfach 0 steht, da das später im gesamten dazu führen KÖNNTE, dass man nicht weiß "gibt es da jetzt keine daten, oder ist die Summe der Daten nur zufällig = 0 ?", daher sollte das einfach nix stehen. und #WERT! sieht halt blöde aus  

später kommen nämlich noch mehr querbezüge/verweise usw. dazu, wo man nicht ganz so simpel einfach nachsehen kann "stehen da jetzt daten oder nicht?"


----------



## Intelkiller (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.11.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.11.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du wüßtest, was ich alles schon addiert habe. *g* 
Aber wenn du keine Texte als Zwischenergebnis hast,  dann kann ich deinen #WERT! Fehler mit deiner Formel gar nicht reproduzieren.   



> > Ps:
> > nur so am Rande: ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung welche Art von Ergebnisse du miteinander addieren willst und welche nicht. (bzw. wie du da Buchstaben oder ??? reinbekommst)
> 
> 
> ...


   jetzt hab ichs, ich hab halt gleich an was schwierigeres gedacht   

Blöde Frage:
Deine Zahlen sind alle positiv bzw. negativ?
Weil wenn du mal zufällig 0 rausbekommst, gibts ein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

crackajack am 24.11.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage:
> Deine Zahlen sind alle positiv bzw. negativ?
> Weil wenn du mal zufällig 0 rausbekommst, gibts ein Problem.


 naja, 0 wäre ne absolute seltenheit... aber im grunde... dann bräuchte wenn dann halt doch was, was wirklich schaut "ergebnis in Feld X = text oder zahl", OHNE bei wo was wie fehlenden werten nen "fehler" rauszugeben.


ach, ich lass es beim simplen addieren...


----------



## Petathebest (24. November 2005)

hi,

habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber in deiner formel ist ein fehler: zwischen "" muss eine leertaste, also " ". Ansonsten ist es total egal, ob du summe machst oder einzelne zellen addierst. sollte so aussehen:

=wenn(+e10+e11<>0;+e10+e11;" ")

grüße

Peta


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2005)

Petathebest am 24.11.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber in deiner formel ist ein fehler: zwischen "" muss eine leertaste, also " ". Ansonsten ist es total egal, ob du summe machst oder einzelne zellen addierst. sollte so aussehen:
> 
> ...




also, bei MIR kommt da trotzdem dann #WERT, falls E10 und/oder E11 keine zahl ergibt... nur wenn da wirklich zufällig ne 0 in E10 UND E11 rauskommt, dann kommt halt nichts = " " 

und was soll denn überhaupt das + VOR den buchstaben, also *+*E11+E12 ? 


welches excel benutzt du denn? Ich hab OfficeXP.


----------



## crackajack (25. November 2005)

Herbboy am 24.11.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also, bei MIR kommt da trotzdem dann #WERT, falls E10 und/oder E11 *keine zahl ergibt*... nur wenn da wirklich zufällig ne 0 in E10 UND E11 rauskommt, dann kommt halt nichts = " "


...keine zahl ergibt...???
Ich hab geglaubt, du rechnest nur mit Zahlen?
ich hab mal ein Bildchen gemacht, worin der Unterschied zwischen "normalem" addieren und Summe ist:
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2613/xls3rk.jpg
Die erste Summenformel hab ich ein bißchen verändert, damit auch ja ein a rauskommt.
Wie kommst du außer mit Buchstaben zu deinem #Wert Fehler?
Bei 0/ "überhaupt kein Wert"(Leerzelle) ist bei beiden Formeln kein Problem vorhanden.


> und was soll denn überhaupt das + VOR den buchstaben, also *+*E11+E12 ?


Da kannste so viele + hinsetzen wie du magst, bei - sieht die sache natürlich anders aus.   
Ein Rechenzeichen zwischen den Zellen reicht aber.


> welches excel benutzt du denn? Ich hab OfficeXP.


ich benütze 2000.
Wahrscheinlich ist XP ein bißchen buggy und deswegen gehts nicht.  


Spoiler



oder der user ist buggy?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2005)

crackajack am 25.11.2005 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.11.2005 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, schon. aber was ich meinte ist: die formel in zB E12 schaut ja in E10/E11 rein. und wenn da keine zahl steht, sondern nur die formel selber, dann kommt halt "#WERT!" - wahrsch. weil sie die formel in E10/E11 als "text" interpretiert.


----------



## crackajack (25. November 2005)

Herbboy am 25.11.2005 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 25.11.2005 08:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du mich pflanzen oder geht XP wirklich anders.  
Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. .


			
				crackajack am 25.11.2005 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du außer mit Buchstaben zu deinem #Wert Fehler?
> Bei 0/ "überhaupt kein Wert"(Leerzelle) ist bei beiden Formeln kein Problem vorhanden.


bzw. wirf mal nen Blick auf meinen jpg-link
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2613/xls3rk.jpg

*E12=WENN(ODER(E9>0;E10>0;E11>0);E9+E10+E11;"")*
ist genau das gleiche wie
*E12=WENN(SUMME(E9:E11)>0;SUMME(E9:E11);" ")* 
solange nichts "Abartiges" wie Buchstaben sichtbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2005)

crackajack am 25.11.2005 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. wirf mal nen Blick auf meinen jpg-link
> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/2613/xls3rk.jpg
> 
> *E12=WENN(ODER(E9>0;E10>0;E11>0);E9+E10+E11;"")*
> ...


 ja, das klappt. 

aber warum klappt das hier nicht, wenn ich in den 4 feldern B/C nichts eingebe:

[klick]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[ ich seh grad, die beschriftung unten ist nicht ganz korrekt, da musst du dir zeilen--nummern in 9-11 umdenken... aber die formel an sich ist genau so. ]


----------



## Sumorai (25. November 2005)

=Wenn(E11>"";Was hier stehen soll wenn etwas in E11 drin steht;"")


----------



## crackajack (25. November 2005)

Herbboy am 25.11.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum klappt das hier nicht, wenn ich in den 4 feldern B/C nichts eingebe:


*an die Stirn schlag*
Jetzt hab ich dich endlich komplett verstanden  
Du willst gleich mehrere Instanzen von der Formel durchlaufen.
Ich hab das Leerfeld immer nur einfach gelöscht und dann gehts ja immer.  

Hab ich ein Glück das ich so ein helles Kerlchen bin und anscheinend nur funktionierende Formeln verwende.  

Ne bei so einem Problem hab ich kA was sich MS dabei gedacht hat.  
Aber mit der Summe ist man sowieso schneller. Find ich zumindest, da man beim markieren wirklich rasch über die Zellen brausen kann.


----------



## crackajack (25. November 2005)

Sumorai am 25.11.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> =Wenn(E11>"";Was hier stehen soll wenn etwas in E11 drin steht;"")


au ja, das geht anscheinend auch  
aber ich bleib bei meiner Summe


----------



## crackajack (28. November 2005)

Sumorai am 25.11.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> =Wenn(E11>"";Was hier stehen soll wenn etwas in E11 drin steht;"")


Da man bei obiger Variante wieder mit einzelnen ODER arbeiten müsste (ODER(kA; weißt du was anderes)), würde ich unteres nehmen:
E12=WENN(ODER(PRODUKT(*XYZ*)<>0;SUMME(*XYZ*)<>0);SUMME(*XYZ*);" ")
z.B.
E12=WENN(ODER(PRODUKT(E10:E11)<>0;SUMME(E10:E11)<>0);SUMME(E10:E11);" ")
Man muss nur einmal den Bereich markieren und zweimal innerhalb der Formel reinkopieren und schon kann man diese Formel immer verwenden.


----------

